# 34" flounder in west bay area?



## wild-bill

Anyone heard of this fish being gigged? I have heard an Alvin man gigged a 14# 34" flounder out of the west bay area within the past week.


----------



## Swampmamma

omg I think I would cry


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs

Me too!


----------



## mastercylinder60

i'll believe it when i see it. that would beat endicott's 32-year old record.


----------



## salth2o

TTIWWOP.


----------



## jabx1962

mastercylinder said:


> i'll believe it when i see it. that would beat endicott's 32-year old record.


Endicott caught his on Rod and Reel...Gigging doesn't count.

There have been many flounders larger than Endicotts caught in Shrimp Nets.

I caught a 22 lb. Flounder a few weeks ago.


----------



## 007

jabx1962 said:


> Endicott caught his on Rod and Reel...Gigging doesn't count.
> 
> There have been many flounders larger than Endicotts caught in Shrimp Nets.
> 
> I caught a 22 lb. Flounder a few weeks ago.


I gotta see a pic of a 22 lb. flounder!!!!!!!!! Show pics please!!!!!!!!


----------



## Won Mo Kasst

This is me and my flounder last year out of chocolate bay...caught on a red and white tout! what a fight on 14 pound mono hahaha


----------



## Won Mo Kasst

i guess my flounder honey hole is out now! west bay is HOTT!!!


----------



## mastercylinder60

jabx1962 said:


> I caught a 22 lb. Flounder a few weeks ago.


yeah, jb, but it wasn't a southern flounder. you're fishing the pacific these days.


----------



## Gilbert

mastercylinder said:


> maybe, but it wasn't a southern flounder. you're in california right now.


southern california?


----------



## jabx1962

Gilbert said:


> southern california?


Yep...I am headed to Dana Point in a few minutes to go fish for Albacore. Hopefully will have some pics to show tommorow.This is my first Albacore trip.

And MC.....That fish tasted like Flounder...


----------



## big3slayer

i believe it but then i dont hahaha until i see pictures!


----------



## mastercylinder60

jabx1962 said:


> And MC.....That fish tasted like Flounder...


are you bringing any frozen fillets home? not that i don't believe you, but i'd like to judge for myself.


----------



## Snap Draggin

jabx1962 said:


> I caught a 22 lb. Flounder a few weeks ago.


Please forgive me, but I am going to have to call BS on that until I see photos.


----------



## Ducksmasher

14# would be hard to believe, now east coast flounder another story..

see, gigging bad..


----------



## Saltstalker

I wanna see someone gig that dude !


----------



## SoClose

I'd gig him.. IF I SEEN HIM... lol However I did catch a 11.4 on rod and reel in 2004... on artificial as well...29 3/4"


----------



## deke

Snap Draggin said:


> Please forgive me, but I am going to have to call BS on that until I see photos.


I guess you didn't read all of the thread? Jab is in S. Cali., on the Leftist coast right now, and yes he did catch a big *** flounder, but it is a different sub-species. You know....haibut are also on the West coast? He was joking around having some fun.


----------



## big3slayer

SoClose said:


> I'd gig him.. IF I SEEN HIM... lol However I did catch a 11.4 on rod and reel in 2004... on artificial as well...29 3/4"


got any pictures?


----------



## jabx1962

Snap Draggin said:


> Please forgive me, but I am going to have to call BS on that until I see photos.


Snap, it was a Pacific Halibut...I caught it out of Dana Point CA...

It taste like a big flounder though....

I am from Port Arthur...we may know each other....or have mutul friends..

I want to go out on your CAT sometimes....Nice Boat...I got some good numbers out of Sabine. I used to commercial fish back in the early 90's before I moved to the Houston area....My ex Father In Law used to be a Commercial Snapper fisherman before he lost his sight. He still has a 200# Commercial Permit. My son lives in Sabine Pass, and they go offshore as much as possible in his Converted Crew Boat. They caught some Wahoo,,and a few Groupers a few weeks ago around the Martin 13 rock.


----------



## Oceola

Ducksmasher said:


> 14# would be hard to believe, *now east coast flounder another story..*
> 
> see, gigging bad..


14# I could believe as I think the Tx record is 13#...really big for a Gulf flounder, but 34"?...That's gotta be one *long,* skinny, flattie but I guess it's possible.
As an example...and some of you have seen this before so forgive me...here's a pic of an east coast summer flounder/Fluke that I caught in 1947...12#, *27" long*

Frank


----------



## fish'n4fun

*WHATEVER BOB!*

Yea, o.k. Whatever you say BOB!!!! You sure it wasn't caught on a storm?
You need some serious :help:



alvin-catcherman said:


> Anyone heard of this fish being gigged? I have heard an Alvin man gigged a 14# 34" flounder out of the west bay area within the past week.


----------



## flounderchaser

*Gigging*

Wow what a great fish if it is true...It would have been cool on a pole but I certainly would gig it if that was my only option at the time or if thats what I was out there doing. Considering how many times a year I get to go gigging I have no problem with gigging a nice sized fish...if I lived in Galveston and had access to fresh fish everyday it might be different...


----------



## swade36

salth2o said:


> TTIWWOP.


LMAO!!!!!!! ok...copy,paste, save as.....got it! saved for future use. no copyright eh? still lmao!!!!!!!


----------



## swade36

alvin-catcherman said:


> Anyone heard of this fish being gigged? I have heard an Alvin man gigged a 14# 34" flounder out of the west bay area within the past week.


----------



## Ducksmasher

Oceola said:


> 14# I could believe as I think the Tx record is 13#...really big for a *Gulf flounder*...


gulf and southern flounder are two different species btw. 

heres that east coast action im talkin bout..

http://saltwaterfishing.sc.gov/pdf/fishingforflounder.pdf


----------



## Ducksmasher

Oceola said:


> here's a pic of an east coast summer flounder/Fluke that I caught in 1947...12#, *27" long*
> 
> Frank


btw real nice fish


----------



## WCBDBA

This is very believable, according to tpwd the state record southern flounder is 14.5 pounds, 34.5"; according to the report this particular flounder was taken by a gig in 2002. The article goes on to say the world record is over 21 pounds taken in florida during the 1980's. The person who posted that 13 was the current record needs to do research before taking guesses. While a 13 pounder is very respectable it is not that uncommon in fact I took one like that earlier this year while gigging. I will post a picture later when I can. Below is a link to the tpwd report for all interested.

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboat/fish/didyouknow/flounderfishing.phtml


----------



## Oceola

WCBDBA,

Noticed this is your first post...welcome to the forum.

Don't know where I got the "13# record" number from...at 68 my memory isn't what it used to be and I ask your forgiveness and will thorally research these important facts in the future, if I remember. :wink: 

Frank


----------



## 4-G-RANCH

Check this out my girlfriend believes this fish was giged in galvaston.... I won't tell her for a while let her think it........wacked


----------



## Dipsay

I too thought the record was 13#, but when I was at the Houston fishing Show I saw a mount of that beast..I was like ***? Sure enough... That thing was a monster!!!!!! I believe if I had gigged that I woulda died soon after cuz My life would be complete!lol


----------



## Aggieangler

Dipsay said:


> ....I believe if I had gigged that I woulda died soon after cuz My life would be complete!lol


LOL!


----------



## Lord of the Salmon

Won Mo Kasst said:


> This is me and my flounder last year out of chocolate bay...caught on a red and white tout! what a fight on 14 pound mono hahaha


The only trouble is that this looks like about a 350# alaskan halibut on a backdrop that looks suspiciously like the sitka marina.


----------



## The Machine

right


----------



## Freshwaterman

Won Mo Kasst said:


> This is me and my flounder last year out of chocolate bay...caught on a red and white tout! what a fight on 14 pound mono hahaha


Looks like Homer Alaska ? lobo Jim


----------



## Lord of the Salmon

It could be homer but homer is fairly flat (it's on teh end of a spit and as Tom Bodet put it, it is the "end of the road"). Those hills in the background make it look more like southeast alaska.


----------



## bbfishbone

*Ole Leroy*

Florida Elounder


----------



## yakfishin

Now thats a flounder.


----------



## redslayer

thats a door mat that there!!.. wat a catch


----------



## WestEndAngler

6lbs of crab meat wouldn't even stuff that thing!!


----------



## V-Bottom

* The 13# er was caught over at Smiths Point many moons ago.*


----------



## dbarham

i heard that too does that count?


----------



## jabx1962

V-Bottom said:


> * The 13# er was caught over at Smiths Point many moons ago.*


The State Record Flounder?


----------



## JLKing

I know the guy who gigged the state record in Port A a few years ago..

Davey Wright, from Corpus Christi.

14.5 lbs, 34.5"

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboat/fish/action/staterecords.php?env=SW&age_group=all&list=4&browse=Submit

He gigged several that year over 10 lbs, and actually lost one that was larger than the state record.


----------



## JLKing

Endicott has the state rod and reel record at 13 lbs-

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboat/fish/action/staterecords.php?env=SW&age_group=all&list=0&browse=Submit


----------



## JLKing

Davey also has the state record for a gigged black drum.


----------



## Swampus

Is there really a Gigging Record? or are ya just playing?


----------



## JLKing

Swampus said:


> Is there really a Gigging Record? or are ya just playing?


There is a "rod and reel" record, and an "other methods" record.

Check the links I posted.


----------

